# SUV-17 Multi-Use



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

I am from South Central Louisiana and have ordered a SUV-17. It will be a true "SUV" as it will be used in the marsh and bays for red fishing and duck hunting. It will be used in the Atchafalaya Spillway, for deer hunting (if any is left after this flooding) and also for fresh water fishing. It will be an open boat with the standard deck. It will be tiller driven and probably have the first "Bench Seat" to be used as storage and gun box. Mel is working on the mold. It will be hunting colors with a Dead Grass hull and tan decking and interior. I have purchased the 40 E-Tec with power trim and tilt to put on it. It will have a jack plate and a rogue 4 blade stainless propeller. It is scheduled to be delivered in 3-4 weeks. I will not be able to take any pictures until it is done.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

That sounds like it will be sick boat congrats. Look foward to seeing how it turns out


----------



## A_Wall (Apr 6, 2011)

That sounds like a sweet boat. PM sent.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

That's going to be awesome! Great motor choice by the way. You'll have to let us know how the jackplate and blade work on it!!


----------



## jacksonrh64 (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds just like what I am looking for too. Keep us posted. PM sent.

Jack
Shreveport, La


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Congrats on the build. And good luck on the flooding. Having grown up in Baton Rouge I hunted and fished all over the Atchafalaya Basin and Morganza Spillway. Kinda have a personal interest in the flooding even though I am a long way and long time removed.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

I have been monitoring this site for a year or so. I like the fiberglass boat over aluminum because of heat in the summer and the noise advantages. Most anglers/hunters use aluminum boats, factory and custom builds, in my area for their "Utility" boats. 

I can't run my boat like most of you in the pristine clear waters, standing up with a tiller extenstion. Clear water to me is when I can still see my bait 10" deep. There are hazards, stumps, logs floating in the rivers, etc. I will be sitting down running mine. So I will have the bench seat or a seat pedastal mounted to the floor of the boat for running.

I have a little Kevlar skiff, 10 years old, that is 14'-6" long with a 44" bottom that is advertised as weighing 110 lbs. I have a 25 Yamaha 2 stroke on it. The company that built this boat is out of business. I am giving it to my son. It needs some fixing up and he is skilled to do the work. Some of you would love to get your hands on it. It runs 32 mph with just me and gear, and 28 with two people and gear.

I wanted a little larger boat, but it looks like It ended up being quite a bit larger with the SUV-17. In the very shallow waters, the SUV-17 will not do quite as good, but it will do better for the other 95% of use.

I am trusting Mel and the positive reports I am reading from this site. I have never bought a boat "Unseen" to me before.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

Construction Pics:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

Construction Pics:

































It is getting closer.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

It is getting closer..


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks real nice!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I love that color combination and that bench/box is intriguing... Don't leave us hanging, more information on that thing please!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

I wanted a fiberglass boat that I could set up as a fishing and hunting boat. I wanted it open so I could throw a couple of ice chests in and go fishing. I also duck hunt so I need room for portable duck blind and gear. So it is set up as open "John" boat. It will have a 12 gal fuel tank under the front deck. 

This is the first one with a bench seat with dry storage.

That 40 E-Tec can't wait to push this thing.

It will be used in the Atchafalaya basin, marsh, and in the bays of my area.

It could even be used to haul aligators. No, I don't hunt aligators, but some members of my family do.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Awsome colors!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> I am trusting Mel and the positive reports I am reading from this site. I have never bought a boat "Unseen" to me before.


You will not be sorry.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

kickass! I'd like to see this boat when you get it.


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

hey man, im from Gonzales. Looking forward to seeing you at the ramp one day. what areas do you fish? im considering a SUV17 myself. I would love to check it out when you get it


----------



## redmaster85 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thats  a nice boat i saw it on Friday when i went to put money down on a suv17. I am doing the same setup 







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I like the color and the gun box this is going to be a cool setup


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

The boat is at the dealer to install the engine. Will have by next week. I should be catching fish by the fourth of July weekend!!!

Will post pictures and get some performance results soon with the 40 E-Tec!!!


----------



## jacksonrh64 (Jul 27, 2009)

I am anxiously waiting here in Shreveport for the report and pictures! Have a safe drive going and coming back from picking it up.

Jack


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

REALLLLLY nice boat! congrats!

Need bigger pictures though


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

sweet boat man saw it last week NICE ;D


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks good, I really like the SUV 17…


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Hows the boat lookin so far?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

I have been having the boat for 5-6 weeks now. Been red fishing twice and fresh water fishing twice. Broke it in nice yesterday with 36 nice Sacolait, limit is 50, (Crappie) and 11 other bream and one nice bass. Ran 33.4 miles on 3.4 gallons of gas. Almost 10 mpg. The 40 E-tec is quiet and has good grunt. Looking forward to Teal season.

With the open design, it is easy to fish and versatile. It cruises nice at 29-30 mph for the longer runs. It planes at a very low speed. I get lots of good comments around the boat ramp.


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds like the SUV and the E-Tec made quiet a combo. Gotta love those Ankona's. That's a great color combination too. Would love to see some pics of the finished product.


----------



## jacksonrh64 (Jul 27, 2009)

Pictures please of the finished boat. Especially the interior layout since it's not the normal layout.

Jack


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is a picture:


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

??????????? :'(


----------



## kstovall82 (Apr 7, 2011)

please more pictures sounds like an awesome boat, we are all drooling at just the sound of this boat!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

I have the pictures, I just did not have the time to go and sign into another web page, post pictures, resize and then paste them into this site. Hopefully I will get it it later this week. I thought I could post the files on my computer. But I failed.

I new there would be some feed back, but I could not delete or change the post I made. Oh well, Back to work!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is a try:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is another try:


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Boat looks great! 

next time post the image link between two img boxes :










*Edit* I just tried and couldn't get it to work! I got nothin!


----------



## kstovall82 (Apr 7, 2011)

Boat looks great!! Hope you get a lot of feathers and fins on it soon!!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

That is a beautiful boat and I love the simplicity of the layout.


----------



## jacksonrh64 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures, look good!

Jack


----------

